# Ideal zombie gun / weapon



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this was a discussion we started kicking around on a long drive 

the rules ,working with in the show The Walking Dead the AMC series so we can keep this a little fictional for now 

only brain shots stop the walking dead , and noise attracts more


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Never seen the show.

Something low intensity, relatively potent and accurate, and supressed. Easy ammo availability. Suppressed H-K MP-5? H-K UMP in 45?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Suppressed TASK Slowfire Mac 11 with a 72rd Suomi drum for close work and a suppressed Ruger 77/44 for Sunday afternoon zombie plinking


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

A pistol, and pistol carbine combo that share the same magazines. I have a .40 caliber Ruger pistol and .40 caliber rifle that meet that criteria. Hollowpoints weighing 155 grains or so should pop most every zombie skull.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ruger 10/22 w/ suppressed barrel, backed up w/ a browning hi power or para ordnance high capacity 9 or 40. But I would be trying to use the cold steel spear & machete whenever possible.


----------



## cerebraljungle (Nov 12, 2012)

have to agree with pops2 - .22 ammo would make the brain shot, easy to carry LOTS of 22lr and quieter to boot


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I agree with zant, it would have to be a sound suppressed rifle. So, keeping within the limits of our own family arsenal, I suppose it would be either my Colt AR or my M1A. Both have flash suppressors. I could screw off the flash suppressor and screw on a sound suppressor for zombie plinking.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Suppressed is the way to go, but it must also be subsonic ammo. Shooting standard 5.56 or .308 would still be quite loud through a suppressor. Similar to a 22lr without a suppressor. The crack of the bullet going supersonic is loud. It does help save the hearing when hunting, though, if one is legally able to use one in their state... 

A good balance would be an AR in 300 whisper suppressed with subsonic loadings, and a good suppressed 10/22 with a lot of reliable 25 round magazines.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well i can tell you where the discussion went 

22 well obviously you can just plain carry lots of it , it is very close to sub sonic much of it is sub sonic 

cci quite in a bolt gun with some extra mags , or a 22/96 this was the lever action 10/22
the cci quite from a longer barrel bolt gun is pellet gun quiet but still penetrates a 2x4 no suppressor needed 
but it was louder from the 10/22 it gets about 1/2 way to ejecting the spent brass 

9mm came up as a good option , i can load a lot of sub sonic 9mm on a pound of powder 1500 rounds to the pound using cast bullets and get 50 to the pound of lead 
primers being the major expense 
but it would still need to be suppressed 



as for a platform a AR that had a dedicated 22 upper a 223 upper , possibly a 300 blackout upper and a 9mm upper 

45 is of course having the benefit that almost all rounds are sub sonic and that drip in barrels for 1911s are easy to find and would suppress well 

but not much is going to touch 22 for quiet especially suppressed 

so some ideal guns to have would be 
a bolt action 22 
a suppressed side arm in 45 or stock sub sonic for other calibers 
then the usual if noise must be made high capacity highly dependable gun like a AK or AR
or MINI or M1A
a suppressed 22 pistol 

a bow may also be very useful , easily available , quite , arrows are somewhat reusable depending what you shoot with them 

a spear with long shaft could also be useful

and working in the context of the walking dead , the perfect assault vehicle might just be a corn de-tasler for those of you not in the corn belt think brush hog mounted shoulder high with and enclosed cab riding above the mower deck , the deck is raised and lowered hydraulically tall narrow tires that can drive down the row without damaging corn think zombie mower 


but as far as easy to buy , not overly expensive , 22lr wins especially when paired with quite ammo , then having guns that make big noise but are very affective and carry many rounds 

how does this change if we forget about walking dead rules , not much your still not going to want to make much noise , but need to carry many rounds , but if someone else starts making noise you best be able to reply effectively

you can't walk into the local sporting goods store and pick up a suppressed rifle or pistol but you very likely can pick up a few boxes of quite ammo or CBee longs for the off the shelf 22 and make it a very versatile gun without tax stamps and 6 month waits


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> and working in the context of the walking dead , the perfect assault vehicle might just be a corn de-tasler for those of you not in the corn belt think brush hog mounted shoulder high with and enclosed cab riding above the mower deck , the deck is raised and lowered hydraulically tall narrow tires that can drive down the row without damaging corn think zombie mower


:rock:

Now your talkin'!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Flame thrower.

High Efficiency of course. :trollface


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

In a zombie situation I don't think NFA paperwork or tax stamp will matter in the least-make your own...easy for a .22....and you can use non-subsonic,there is still a ballistic crack but you don't know where it came from....we did this last weekend with 3 people and noone knew where the shooter was...just there was one


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Halfway said:


> Flame thrower.
> 
> High Efficiency of course. :trollface



flame throwers look so cool in the WWII movies , but I recall hearing that a good many of the guys assigned flame throwers were burned very badly or killed 

think about it let me run up to this machine gun nest with a fire bomb strapped to my back , this could be why no such device serves in the modern army 


and back to the context of the show , zombies can burn and still walk around for a while setting other things on fire like your fiberglass camper or RV


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

zant said:


> In a zombie situation I don't think NFA paperwork or tax stamp will matter in the least-make your own...easy for a .22....and you can use non-subsonic,there is still a ballistic crack but you don't know where it came from....we did this last weekend with 3 people and no one knew where the shooter was...just there was one



true , silly rules and tax stamps wouldn't apply at that point 

but the cci quite is not that much more than regular target rounds , and it is useful while nfa rules still apply


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

A suppressed rifle and pistol in the same caliber.
A mace or similar crushing weapon for close in.
Heavy leather vest with full length sleeves and a helmet with face mask.

Someone in the group with a longer range weapon.
For a vehicle,a deuce and a quarter would do well,multi fuel,lots of ground clearance and could beat it's way through a crowd


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

double post deleted


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

Zombies, seriously? I have yet to get the whole zombie thing. But, if you want to go there... M1 Abrams and a load of HE (high explosive) rounds.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep,Oz is right,leather jacket and hockey mask,may have to modify for proper cheek-weld


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jpchar said:


> Zombies, seriously? I have yet to get the whole zombie thing. But, if you want to go there... M1 Abrams and a load of HE (high explosive) rounds.


it is a way to make light of something that takes far to dark of a tone otherwise , i personally am not into the zombie craze but it was a discussion on a 6 hour drive among other things 


another thing discussed was 358 Winchester , it seems like a nearly ideal caliber for cast bullets in a rifle big enough to take anything in well about any where with a 250gr bullet going 2400fps with a 1/3rd less powder than most longer cartridges use to get a lighter bullet just a 300 fps faster 

but will also use the same little 105 gr pill or 158 gr bullet as a 38 special , or a 357 on even less powder than a full house load 
so while not a carbine that takes the same round it can share some components and be about as efficient as a big bore will get 

oddly enough almost no guns are chambered in this cartridge from the factory 

358 Winchester is necked up 308 brass so it can be built out of anything thats in the 308 case family


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When out of ammo....

A WWI trench knife in my left hand....









And, a US Survival Axe (Woodsman's Pal) in my right hand....


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> think about it let me run up to this machine gun nest with a fire bomb strapped to my back , this could be why no such device serves in the modern army


:happy2:

If I storm a zombie machine gun nest, we've got bigger problems than we thought!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever , If i have to go to knives I would prefer a 2 handed viking battle ax but will settle for the 36 inch felling ax in my truck and long handled hatchet

the brush ax with it's big hook and long reach would also be a format-able swinging weapon 

i would just rather not let things get that far


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yet but after a few hours of swinging those big axes your arms are gonna give out and you'll be a goner!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I though Z blood was contagious to non-Z's. I'd want to stay way away from them. Knives and other hand to hand would be best avoided.

Would want to keep plenty of hand sanitizer around,....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I hav't figured out why in the show the walking dead they aren't lashing together a walk way in the trees , haven't they figured out the zombies don't climb 

or find buildings and take the stairs out and sleep soundly on the second or third floor

just pull the ladder up and the zombies are stuck on the ground floor


but wait it's tv that's why they aren't doing these things


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

The Roman 2 foot short sword was the most lethal weapon of the ancient world and changed warfare as they knew it then. That is what I would like to have in hand to hand combat. A small shield as well.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

New York is zombie bait then.......no supressors aloud. Have to go with .22 rifle and pistol and the 9mm pistol and carbine for back up.....and maybe the ar for back up to the back up.......thats getting to be a load though......


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Tad said:


> .....and maybe the ar for back up to the back up.......thats getting to be a load though......



Yes, most people seem to have little idea how much guns and ammo weigh. Like all the hand wringing over HOW MUCH AMMO the Colorado shooter owned (THOUSANDS OF ROUNDS!!! OMG!!!!). What a total non-issue! That ammo was pretty useless beyond several hundred rounds in regards to it being a threat to anyone at the theatre, it's simply too heavy to carry to be of any practical use. He wouldn't have time to shoot that much in any event before he was dealt with by whoever was available, cops or citizens.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Malamute said:


> Yes, most people seem to have little idea how much guns and ammo weigh. Like all the hand wringing over HOW MUCH AMMO the Colorado shooter owned (THOUSANDS OF ROUNDS!!! OMG!!!!). What a total non-issue! That ammo was pretty useless beyond several hundred rounds in regards to it being a threat to anyone at the theatre, it's simply too heavy to carry to be of any practical use. He wouldn't have time to shoot that much in any event before he was dealt with by whoever was available, cops or citizens.


Dude,you cut off their arms and lower jaw and use them for packmules......don't you watch tv..


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Uh, actually, I dont have a tv.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Malamute said:


> Uh, actually, I dont have a tv.


that's ok i watch it on the computer


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiet or not, if it's zombies I want a 12 gauge pump action with some heavy buck shot. I'll be far too scared to make a head shot every time (or maybe anytime) like they do on TV. 

Shoot and run away. Or more likely, shoot WHILE running away.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that's ok i watch it on the computer


http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/the_walking_dead/season_3.html


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I got the Calico M-100P a few months ago. Finally went out and shot it in late November. Nice. Not the best accuracy for a 22LR, bu I do like the 100 round magazine! It's amazing how quickly I was able to empty TWO 100 round magazines at the range. (was hopeing it would last all day, but I still had half an hour left at the range!)

Relatively quiet too! Don't want to wake up the dead and have them zero in on my location! I think the pistol is better for close quarters than the rifle version. But I still wouldn't want ANY zombies to get that close!


----------



## metzgermeister (Aug 7, 2012)

My .357 magnum for close work should need arise, my G24(t) Mauser from WWII with bayonet for reaching out and oh ---- moments.


----------

